# 1960 Westfield Columbia Questions...



## Wayne Adam (Nov 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about a 1960 Mens Columbia Middleweight bike called the "60 Special;"
There is one for sale locally and it is all original & pretty clean. 

It is Black Bike
Small horn tank
Front & rear chrome rack
Front rack actually forms truss rods.

 How much should I pay?......................Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd say $150 or less would be reasonable. They had the yearly special model from 60-62 or 3, I think. Nothing really special besides the name. They are cool bikes from that era though!


----------

